# Woodstock, Specialty Show.



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey, This weekend in woodstock, Ont there is a pigeon show. Im going to be in it also, there will be 2400-2500 birds. So you guys better be ready for lots of pictures . Im gonna win this  I hope at least to win some good place's i will be helping set it up again tommorow after school then it should be set for friday. I have 3 birds in. 1 Chinese owl, 1 Homer, 1 Old Classic Frill... Wish me luck.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Good luck, PL! I think it is terrific that you are not only showing your birds but helping with the set up! We'll be looking forward to bunches of pictures! 

Terry


----------



## texas.410 (Apr 15, 2008)

Good luck


----------



## peek (Nov 4, 2007)

Can anyone give me some more information about the Woodstock Show this weekend. I would like to go, but can't find any info on when and where exactly. Help! Thanks!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

peek said:


> Can anyone give me some more information about the Woodstock Show this weekend. I would like to go, but can't find any info on when and where exactly. Help! Thanks!


Not a lot of info here but at least the dates and location: http://members.tripod.com/fanciers_specialty/id18.htm

Terry


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Woodstock at the building near the slots, its also infront of the horse track


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

So check out my album from the show i did pretty good and also got 3 more pairs of classic old frills. I won reserve champ, although there is only me and 3 other exibitors for classic frill. Enjoy. http://good-times.webshots.com/album/569002045EyvOZh


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrats  There were some pretty birds at that show!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Congrats on winning reserve champ. Also, thanks a bunch for sharing the pictures. There were some beautiful pigeons at the show.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

peek said:


> Can anyone give me some more information about the Woodstock Show this weekend. I would like to go, but can't find any info on when and where exactly. Help! Thanks!


Did you end up going, If so when did u go maybe i might have saw you.


----------

